# A beginner



## Rusalka (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello 

I am trying to dive into the world of classical music. I'm a complete neohpyte and I'm familiar only with the most famous pieces (e.g: Mozart's _Eine kleine Nachtmusik - _). What I'd really like for you to tell me, I guess, is how to understand classical music. Also, should I look for sonic effects in every piece? Any tips for beginners like me to make classical music really 'sink in' so that I can truly appreciate it? Anything I should pay special attention to? Any easy pieces you would like to recommend?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello!

I asked many of the very same questions a couple months back. People did answer, and I will link the thread below, but I will first say that it is important first and foremost to not be so concerned with analysis that you don't just sit back and *listen*, especially the first few times through. Remember that listening to classical music, unlike perhaps other genres, cannot be relegated to a background/secondary task. Resist the temptation to casually have it playing while doing laundry (by which I mean, don't let that be the only time you listen. Nothing wrong with listening while doing laundry too!). Take the time to concentrate on it. Which brings me to my second piece of advice, which is that you listen to the same piece quite a few times, and don't buy music so fast that you neglect a previous work. Take the time to absorb and appreciate it. Finally, I think reading about a composer/work is indeed of value, so don't be afraid to read up and ask questions.

Here is the thread: clickity click


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

In recognition of your chosen screen name I would suggest Dvorak's Opera Rusalka - There is some lovely music there including the famous aria 'Rusalka's Song to the Moon'.
That would be a great place to start. Sometimes Classical music is more interesting if you know something about the story of a piece or it's history etc.
Happy listening,
Fergus


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello Rusalka,

Welcome to the forum, and the wonderful world of classical music.

You have already been given some good advice. It is always good to know a little about the music you are listening to. If you are familiar with a famous piece of work, you can then try and listen to another piece you don't know by that same composer. But feel free to ask questions, there are many people here who will help you.


Margaret


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Rusalka 

We hope that you will enjoy your time here.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Rusalka 

1) I agree with *nefigah* - take the time (especially in the beginning) to absorb each work you acquire before you move on to the next thing. There's no need to hurry - this music has been around for a long time and it will still be here when we're long gone.

2) Start with works that are great but also very accessible. For example *Vivaldi's "Four Seasons," Beethoven's "Pastoral Symphony" (No.6), Gershwin's "Rhapsody in Blue"*, etc.

3) Try to read the booklets of the cd's you buy and when you listen to vocal music (opera, choral, lieder) listen with the lyrics/libretto in front of you so that you understand what they are singing.

4) Don't worry too much about 'understanding' classical music. You don't have to be a genius to enjoy classical music. No matter whether a piece of music is simple or complex, it's first and foremost your heart and soul that decides whether you like it or not.

5) Never be afraid to ask people here for advise. Classical music is very, very diverse and nobody likes everything.


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi... I'm relatively new to all of this compared to some on this board, but I'll throw in my thoughts.

First, as mentioned...take your time. The sheer volume of music out there can be daunting. If you have something you like, listen to it a few extra times, and then... go get a different copy of the same thing from a different artist. You may be shocked, delighted or dissappointed - but one of the things I started learning early is that all performances are not created equal.. which leads me to my next point...

Follow your ear and be curious. You mention Eine kleine Nachtmusik. Read the liner notes or check on some websites about it. Sonata. Chamber Music. What the heck does chamber music mean? What is a Sonata? If you love what you hear, go try some more chamber music by the same composer, or the same artist as the one you have. Suddenly, you might be listening to a Mozart Divertimento or a Haydn Quartet or something completely different.

Be careful though, before you know it - your head is spinning again from all the choices and possibilities on which direction to head next. Try to pick a theme that is pleasent to you and simply follow the trail. There are no wrong directions, and infinite paths. 

As was also mentioned here - one of my problems is accumulatig music too fast to fully digest. *Very* frequently.. I do not begin to appreciate a piece until I have listened to it half a dozen times (and yes... I listen while I do laundy too, or rake leaves in the yard... so sue me.  Some music does demand your attention though - it is not always a passive activity). Surprisingly, my first impression very often turns out to be (for me) 'incorrect' - I may tire of a piece after a while, but the really good ones grow on you and stick.

Enjoy it.


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

You've received some excellent advice so far in this thread, Rusalka. I'm going to add just a few words on 'periods' in classical music. There are several of these periods (devised by academics, bless them) to categorise broadly the various stages through which music has progressed since about 1100.

I'm not going to baffle you with the names of all the periods for now, but I will tell you that music from each one can sound very different. So, it might happen that, to begin with, you feel more comfortable with the music of one or two periods rather than that of others. Mozart, Haydn and early Beethoven compositions, for example, belong to what's technically called the Classical* period (1750-1820); while Schubert, Berlioz and Saint-Saens are from the Romantic period (1820-1910).

Go with your instincts, and don't struggle with music from any period which, having sampled it, you feel isn't for you at the moment. Believe me, I've been there. And remember that it's perfectly possible that (like myself) you _could_ end up loving music from ALL periods in just a few years. 

Enjoy the journey - it's one of the most absorbing you may ever make.

FK

*Classical music, as a generic term, is actually inaccurate - even though it's fallen into common use to describe all 'serious' music. In fact, the music which all of us here love so much should more correctly be termed Western Art Music.


----------

